# Fly Rod For sale ~ Lamiglas 6wt



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a NEW Lamiglas 6 weight, 9' Graphite rod for sale. 2-pc rod Unused. See my post in Classifieds. $100


----------



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

Lowered to $80.00:thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I wish i had 80 bucks right now cause I'd take it. Take anything in trade?


----------



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

PM me ... depends what you have in trade.


----------



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

Sold ~ sold ~ sold


----------

